# 7 yr old boy with penile yeast infection?



## Jynuine (Jan 9, 2011)

Okay I know- FUN TITLE huh?

But my son seems to have a yeast infection under the penis onto his scrotum. He IS circumcised however.... the hospital who circumsised him in did a chop job and actually missed half the foreskin underneath so there is very loose skin there that hangs over his scrotum. My other boy has NEVER had any issues but his package is pretty clean and easy to manage so I figured I had to have a talk with my ailing child about how he especially needs to wipe after he goes to the bathroom?

I put some Monistat cream on it for him this morning but I was wondering if any of you have any other ideas... I DO HAVE Gentian Violette that I use in the beginning of my postpartum days since my own yeast content sky-rockets and both baby and I are thrush prone. Im used to treating thrush- but I am not sure if it would be the same for a school age kiddo to use it? I know that GV should be used SPARINGLY anyway, but I just wanted to know if any of you have dealt with this issue naturally without having to go purchase a bunch of pharmicutical junk.

THANKS!


----------



## 4evermom (Feb 3, 2005)

You could try putting plain yogurt on it directly. I'd think it would clear up more easily in a boy since it's easier to keep that area dry. Yeast likes warm, moist, and nonacidic environments. But acidic stuff can burn if the skin is raw. That's why people use diluted vinegar as a rinse. You can try that, too, but it might sting if it isn't diluted enough. Yogurt is messier but I don't think it will sting. Diluted vinegar is good to prevent reoccurrences. You can keep it in a spray bottle to use after baths.

Yeast infections in that area are sometimes called "jock itch" and common with athletes. "Athlete's foot" is a yeast infection on the feet. Ringworm is also a type of yeast infection. There are OTC products for jock itch if it persists and natural products don't clear it up. I'd guess it's more of a sweaty or not drying after baths issue than a wiping one. There are probably some dietary changes that can help make someone less susceptible to yeast infections (try the health and healing forum).


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

My DH had a ton of problems with jock itch last year. He tried all kinds of OTC stuff and even went to the doctor, I believe but nothing really worked until he went searching for a natural remedy and found info about using coconut oil and tea tree oil. He melted the coconut oil (about a quarter of a cup) and mixed in a few drops of TTO and let it cool. He used that as a cream after showers, before bed, etc. Three or four times a day, I think, and it cleared up fairly quickly. He now makes sure to keep the area as dry as possible (applies baby powder before exercise, etc) and he hasn't had it recur.


----------



## HappyHappyMommy (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't have a son, but I hope you don't mind me crashing this thread. Yeast can continue to live on clothes even after they are washed (even in hot water!). One of the thing that caused recurring breast yeast infections for me was the yeast on my bras and breast pads. Once I started adding vinegar to my wash (google for the right proportions), the other treatments worked and I didn't get reinfected. You may want to try adding vinegar to the washes with your son's underwear. Good luck!

Edited to correct spelling.


----------

